# LAS Classic



## mag41vance

blondstar said:


> Ok the classic is next week and nobody's posted any smack, you guys are slacking!


 That Vegas target face is smack enough for me!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Not sure if you'd call it "smack", but here's a few predictions. :shade:

1) At least 1 NC archer will make the Sunday shoot out in the Men's Unlimited class, a 2nd one will either make the shoot out or come with in 5 points. :thumbs_up

2) Macaholic will score a ZERO on at least 1 arrow 

3) No_X_Eddie won't shoot the lowest score in Men's Masters, but will be very close 

4) We'll all have a GREAT time!


----------



## 3dshooter80

All I gotta say is that if anyone beats me, I am going to spike their food with the same stuff that I put in the "coconut donut" last year for Fast Eddie!!!

If anybody gives Pragmatic Lee any lip, he is gonna knock your bow off the rack!!!


----------



## 3dshooter80

Hey Blondstar, I bet you were one of those girls back in high school that always wanted to have guys fighting over her!! You're an instigator!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

3dshooter80 said:


> All I gotta say is that if anyone beats me, I am going to spike their food with the same stuff that I put in the "coconut donut" last year for Fast Eddie!!!
> 
> If anybody gives Pragmatic Lee any lip, he is gonna knock your bow off the rack!!!


Just don't act so surprised next time. :tongue:











3dshooter80 said:


> Hey Blondstar, I bet you were one of those girls back in high school that always wanted to have guys fighting over her!! You're an instigator!!


No way that such an innocent young lady would be an instigator. :angel:









BTW: I think I may have found a job for you - you'll probably like it better than leprechaun archer viewing.


----------



## Kstigall

*zx*



pragmatic_lee said:


> No way that such an innocent young lady would be an instigator. :angel:


:set1_rolf2: _*innocent*_!?!?!?!?! Now that's funny I don't care who you are...........

I know it's hard to believe but I'm smackless...... 
 I don't have enough game to talk smack. The only trash talking I could do would be directed at CaroWhinians but that's like taunting toddlers.


----------



## Spoon13

3dshooter80 said:


> All I gotta say is that if anyone beats me, I am going to spike their food with the same stuff that I put in the "coconut donut" last year for Fast Eddie!!!
> 
> If anybody gives Pragmatic Lee any lip, he is gonna knock your bow off the rack!!!


Note to self: Don't let Chad bring you any food. Remember to only tell Prag jokes when he's gone.



Kstigall said:


> :set1_rolf2: _*
> 
> I know it's hard to believe but I'm smackless......
> I don't have enough game to talk smack. The only trash talking I could do would be directed at CaroWhinians but that's like taunting toddlers.*_


_*

Some folks are just not meant for a career in comedy.*_


----------



## GOT LUCKY

3dshooter80 said:


> All I gotta say is that if anyone beats me, *I am going to spike their food with the same stuff that I put in the "coconut donut" last year for Fast Eddie!!!*If anybody gives Pragmatic Lee any lip, he is gonna knock your bow off the rack!!!


*Amateur....."Competition Eliminators" are administered BEFORE not after the shooting....*

.


----------



## pennysdad

*Lol!!!*



Kstigall said:


> :set1_rolf2: _*innocent*_!?!?!?!?! Now that's funny I don't care who you are...........
> 
> I know it's hard to believe but I'm smackless......
> I don't have enough game to talk smack. The only trash talking I could do would be directed at CaroWhinians but that's like taunting toddlers.


You should try living wit her!! LOL!! Wait til she gets home, from work! She'll love this!! LOL!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

pennysdad said:


> You should try living wit her!! LOL!! Wait til she gets home, from work! She'll love this!! LOL!!


Jay,
Looking forward to seeing you and Lisa again - would have loved to make Kent's shoot last weekend, but just wasn't possible.


----------



## IGluIt4U

No smack here, I'll be there, but... I've only shot two indoor rounds all winter long, so.. It's gonna be a one shoot wonder for me this year again.. 

But.. lookin forward to seeing everyone there.. :cheers: :yo: :tongue:

(innocent???  Now THAT's good!!!)


----------



## BOWGOD

Hard to talk smack from the sidelines.
I don't like indoors enough to justify 150.00 for a shoot. But I may make an appearance just to hang out.

Jen wanted to shoot, but we just put out a bunch of money on a new truck so she'll have to wait until next year.


----------



## pennysdad

*Hey prag*

We are looking foreward to seeing you all, also! Is the whole bunch coming? Kents shoot was great! We had alot of fun! I hope he makes it an annual event? He did a great job!


----------



## hunter111

It's all about the Ice cream sandwiches....


----------



## blondstar

3dshooter80 said:


> Hey Blondstar, I bet you were one of those girls back in high school that always wanted to have guys fighting over her!! You're an instigator!!


Did not have to worry about wanting them to fight over me, they just did! :mg:


----------



## blondstar

I am innocent I swear!:teeth: Can't wait to see everybody, even know throwing my arrows might be a better idea then trying to get them out of my bow!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

pennysdad said:


> We are looking foreward to seeing you all, also! Is the whole bunch coming? Kents shoot was great! We had alot of fun! I hope he makes it an annual event? He did a great job!


From the Raleigh area there will be Mac, No_X_Eddie, 3DShooter80, BowDadToo, and myself. Jr. was going to go, but she fell last Monday and screwed up her knee - starts therapy the day before we leave for LAS. You know how hard it is for a blond to just walk (without instructions).

Not sure if anyone from western NC will be going. 



blondstar said:


> I am innocent I swear!:teeth: Can't wait to see everybody, even know throwing my arrows might be a better idea then trying to get them out of my bow!!


I've created a monster.


----------



## BigBucks125

hunter111 said:


> It's all about the Ice cream sandwiches....


I keep hearing of these ice cream sands....


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BigBucks125 said:


> I keep hearing of these ice cream sands....


An unlike last year, it should be safe to eat the peanut butter ice cream sandwiches. :shade:


----------



## BigBucks125

pragmatic_lee said:


> An unlike last year, it should be safe to eat the peanut butter ice cream sandwiches. :shade:


LOL..will be my first trip to LAS. Really looking forward to it! :shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BigBucks125 said:


> LOL..will be my first trip to LAS. Really looking forward to it! :shade:


Well don't be shy - half the fun of this shoot is getting to know folks.


----------



## Kstigall

pennysdad said:


> We are looking foreward to seeing you all, also! Is the whole bunch coming? Kents shoot was great! We had alot of fun! I hope he makes it an annual event? He did a great job!


Make sure Lisa brings enough arrows!!! :zip:

2 weeks before the Lancaster Classic, if there's interest, we'll do it again next year. People tend to wait and see who is shooting before they commit. So it's kind of "all or nothing". I'll see you guys at Lancaster.


----------



## Macaholic

....all I'm sayin' is Prag will be an also ran....even IF I launch one to a new zipcode:darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Macaholic said:


> ....all I'm sayin' is Prag will be an also ran....even IF I launch one to a new zipcode:darkbeer:


One goal this year and it involves you and Eddie (just like last year) :shade:

And in case you've forgot


----------



## Macaholic

...now THAT'S gonna cost you.....a crispy.....:shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Macaholic said:


> ...now THAT'S gonna cost you.....a crispy.....:shade:


Well then you better get off the computer and PRACTICE! You are shooting tonight - right???


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> One goal this year and it involves you and Eddie (just like last year) :shade:
> 
> And in case you've forgot





Macaholic said:


> ...now THAT'S gonna cost you.....a crispy.....:shade:


Well now that we're on the subject, What's the bet??

I like crispies!!!!:tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Well now that we're on the subject, What's the bet??
> 
> I like crispies!!!!:tongue:


How many points you willing to spot me? :teeth:


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> How many points you willing to spot me? :teeth:


I'd love to hook you at 12 but I'm afraid you won't bite until 15, LAS scoring.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> I'd love to hook you at 12 but I'm afraid you won't bite until 15, LAS scoring.


We could use your softball number of 13 *per 300 game*. :shade:


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> We could use your softball number of 13 *per 300 game*. :shade:


I'll tell you what, 13.5. No pushes. Somebody wins, and somebody loses.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> I'll tell you what, 13.5. No pushes. Somebody wins, and somebody loses.


You're on - so whatever you post on Fri evening, I just have to beat it by 27 on Sat. If we tie, I'll pay up.


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> You're on - so whatever you post on Fri evening, I just have to beat it by 27 on Sat. If we tie, I'll pay up.


Forgot about both rounds. 13.25, that way it's 26.5 instead of 27. Puts more pressure on me.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Forgot about both rounds. 13.25, that way it's 26.5 instead of 27. Puts more pressure on me.


Wanna borrow my sharpie - you're going to need it. :shade:


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wanna borrow my sharpie - you're going to need it. :shade:


Easy killer. There are a LOT of arrows to be shot.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Easy killer. There are a LOT of arrows to be shot.


Well at least I ain't "skeeered" like some of the crowd here.


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well at least I ain't "skeeered" like some of the crowd here.


:zip:


----------



## CherryJu1ce

I'm with KStiggs on this one...I'm not shooting well enough to insult anyone :teeth:, except KStigall himself.


----------



## blondstar

Kstigall said:


> Make sure Lisa brings enough arrows!!! :zip:
> 
> 2 weeks before the Lancaster Classic, if there's interest, we'll do it again next year. People tend to wait and see who is shooting before they commit. So it's kind of "all or nothing". I'll see you guys at Lancaster.


I got 12 is that enough!


----------



## Spoon13

blondstar said:


> I got 12 is that enough!


That will get you through 4 ends for sure.


----------



## Brown Hornet

What time is :uzi: stepping to the line? I wanna see if he can keep em all inside the red this time 

Prag stay away from JimmyD :chortle:

Jarlicker.....make the cut .....please....for me  Good luck buddy.....you got em this year :wink:

The Lep is gonna be back this year......your gonna have to watch Sat night this year :wink:

Vince.....no throwing your release at the people behind you this year :chortle:

Ju1ce is gonna find an Apple he likes 

Fields first couple......PD and Blondie...can't wait to see you guys :darkbeer:


Gonna get to see a Spoon shoot a bow....that's gonna be a sight all in itself.....who would have thought you could eat and shoot with a SPOON 

get to find out if 3Dshooter has become 3SpotShooter :noidea:

bubbleguts still has a lot of excuses.  :wink:

Sticky has new shoes.....they worked good outdoors will they work indoors or has he gone back to old trusty.....now that he's shooting with the old trusty crowd :zip:

Mac.....all I have to say is Happy Birthday early......It's been a while....no Hill  no Nats  Can't wait to :darkbeer: with ya and catch up......how many do you need 

would someone please.....Get Lucky 

is Specter gonna show :noidea: :wink:


----------



## CherryJu1ce

Brown Hornet said:


> What time is :uzi: stepping to the line? I wanna see if he can keep em all inside the red this time
> 
> Prag stay away from JimmyD :chortle:
> 
> Jarlicker.....make the cut .....please....for me  Good luck buddy.....you got em this year :wink:
> 
> The Lep is gonna be back this year......your gonna have to watch Sat night this year :wink:
> 
> Vince.....no throwing your release at the people behind you this year :chortle:
> 
> Ju1ce is gonna find an Apple he likes
> 
> Fields first couple......PD and Blondie...can't wait to see you guys :darkbeer:
> 
> 
> Gonna get to see a Spoon shoot a bow....that's gonna be a sight all in itself.....who would have thought you could eat and shoot with a SPOON
> 
> get to find out if 3Dshooter has become 3SpotShooter :noidea:
> 
> bubbleguts still has a lot of excuses.  :wink:
> 
> Sticky has new shoes.....they worked good outdoors will they work indoors or has he gone back to old trusty.....now that he's shooting with the old trusty crowd :zip:
> 
> Mac.....all I have to say is Happy Birthday early......It's been a while....no Hill  no Nats  Can't wait to :darkbeer: with ya and catch up......how many do you need
> 
> would someone please.....Get Lucky
> 
> is Specter gonna show :noidea: :wink:


With a little bit of Polak engineering, I believe that mystical Apple may just be within my grasp. It won't be prepared by the time Lancaster rolls around, but that's no big deal...I've shot good scores with the Slayer MANY a time.


----------



## Brown Hornet

CherryJu1ce said:


> With a little bit of Polak engineering, I believe that mystical Apple may just be within my grasp. It won't be prepared by the time Lancaster rolls around, but that's no big deal...I've shot good scores with the Slayer MANY a time.


If you have it...bring it and get it set up right....real fast :wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*Heyyy PRAG....for $100.00 I'll take "care" of Jimmy D for you.....*

.


----------



## Moparmatty

Brown Hornet said:


> What time is :uzi: stepping to the line? I wanna see if he can keep em all inside the red this time
> 
> Prag stay away from JimmyD :chortle:
> 
> Jarlicker.....make the cut .....please....for me  Good luck buddy.....you got em this year :wink:
> 
> The Lep is gonna be back this year......your gonna have to watch Sat night this year :wink:
> 
> Vince.....no throwing your release at the people behind you this year :chortle:
> 
> Ju1ce is gonna find an Apple he likes
> 
> Fields first couple......PD and Blondie...can't wait to see you guys :darkbeer:
> 
> 
> Gonna get to see a Spoon shoot a bow....that's gonna be a sight all in itself.....who would have thought you could eat and shoot with a SPOON
> 
> get to find out if 3Dshooter has become 3SpotShooter :noidea:
> 
> bubbleguts still has a lot of excuses.  :wink:
> 
> Sticky has new shoes.....they worked good outdoors will they work indoors or has he gone back to old trusty.....now that he's shooting with the old trusty crowd :zip:
> 
> Mac.....all I have to say is Happy Birthday early......It's been a while....no Hill  no Nats  Can't wait to :darkbeer: with ya and catch up......how many do you need
> 
> would someone please.....Get Lucky
> 
> is Specter gonna show :noidea: :wink:


I feel so left out.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Moparmatty said:


> I feel so left out.


Just bring down some of the Queen's finest and you'll be far from 'left out'... :chortle: :chortle:

Yep... the shoes will be there Hornet.. ain't worn em since Field season, hopin they have some luck left in em..  :thumb:

Look forward to seeing everyone there.. :cheers:


----------



## CherryJu1ce

Brown Hornet said:


> If you have it...bring it and get it set up right....real fast :wink:


LOL I have to make a new set of strings for it man...because I'm putting different cams on it. I'm more than capable of tuning said Hoyt :wink:


----------



## 3dshooter80

Moparmatty said:


> I feel so left out.


Well, I finally feel "included" by being mentioned in a Brown Hornet post


----------



## Moparmatty

IGluIt4U said:


> Just bring down some of the Queen's finest and you'll be far from 'left out'... :chortle: :chortle:
> 
> Yep... the shoes will be there Hornet.. ain't worn em since Field season, hopin they have some luck left in em..  :thumb:
> 
> Look forward to seeing everyone there.. :cheers:


:noidea:

You want some Molson's Export or Labatt 50?


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> What time is :uzi: stepping to the line? I wanna see if he can keep em all inside the red this time
> 
> All the Raleigh NC crowd are on the 9 AM Sat line - Spoon is shooting Fri night.
> 
> Prag stay away from JimmyD :chortle:
> 
> NO Comment
> 
> Jarlicker.....make the cut .....please....for me  Good luck buddy.....you got em this year :wink:
> 
> Hate to be the one to have to tell you this, but ole Jarlicker won't be shooting LAS this year. Seems he lost so much weight that he can't draw his bow back anymore.
> 
> 
> Fields first couple......PD and Blondie...can't wait to see you guys :darkbeer:
> 
> Well at least one of them, anyway.
> 
> Gonna get to see a Spoon shoot a bow....that's gonna be a sight all in itself.....who would have thought you could eat and shoot with a SPOON
> 
> The Spoon you're speaking of is neither for eating or shooting - it is for stirring things up.
> 
> get to find out if 3Dshooter has become 3SpotShooter :noidea:
> 
> The man really does have "game" - just hope he can put 2 of them together back to back.
> 
> Sticky has new shoes.....they worked good outdoors will they work indoors or has he gone back to old trusty.....now that he's shooting with the old trusty crowd :zip:
> 
> Not only new shoes, but from what I hear his outdoor game will be moving into the 21st century by LAS weekend.
> 
> Mac.....all I have to say is Happy Birthday early......It's been a while....no Hill  no Nats  Can't wait to :darkbeer: with ya and catch up......how many do you need
> 
> If he challenges you for a chrispy, be sure to get a third party to hold the cash.
> 
> would someone please.....Get Lucky
> 
> Again, no comment.


What line are you shooting Hornet?


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> What line are you shooting Hornet?


While the Spoon in question may be a very useful tool to keep things moving, shooting a bow is not a foreign to it.

And I'm shooting the Fri. 12:30 line.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> While the Spoon in question may be a very useful tool to keep things moving, shooting a bow is not a foreign to it.
> 
> And I'm shooting the Fri. 12:30 line.


Spoon,
I just gave out your Yahoo email address to one of the AM team, so keep a check on it today.


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Spoon,
> I just gave out your Yahoo email address to one of the AM team, so keep a check on it today.


It comes to my iPhone. I got an email already and have replied.

Thanks Buddy!!:thumb:


----------



## thunderbolt

Moparmatty said:


> :noidea:
> 
> You want some Molson's Export or Labatt 50?


ukey:You can give them all you want of that crap!


----------



## Brown Hornet

Sorry Matty....the whole time I was typing that I am thinking to myself....someone is missing :doh:

But I didn't forget you.....I am bringing you sturdy pair of pants 


Prag you have to be joking....No Jarlicker :faint: 
I don't need a 3rd party with Mac.....I would have to spot him a bunch of points anyway :wink: I am just happy to see my good buddy again 

I will be on the line with ya at 9


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> Sorry Matty....the whole time I was typing that I am thinking to myself....someone is missing :doh:
> 
> But I didn't forget you.....I am bringing you sturdy pair of pants
> 
> 
> Prag you have to be joking....No Jarlicker :faint:
> I don't need a 3rd party with Mac.....I would have to spot him a bunch of points anyway :wink: I am just happy to see my good buddy again
> 
> I will be on the line with ya at 9


Jarlicker has been reaping the "benefits" of 6 years of archery and no work around the house. From the way he talks he's done a whole lot of work both inside and out around his home. He did manage to show up last night at COS.

Yea, Mac is a lot fun to be around, especially when he "chicken wings" and misses the paper. 

So, we're going to be on the same line again this year, just hope I'm not sandwiched between you and the leprechaun again. J/K in reality, can't think of anyone else I'd rather shoot with. :teeth:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> It comes to my iPhone. I got an email already and have replied.
> 
> Thanks Buddy!!:thumb:


Good deal - hope things work out!


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> But I didn't forget you.....I am bringing you sturdy pair of pants


 :zip:


----------



## Macaholic

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't need a 3rd party with Mac.....I would have to spot him a bunch of points anyway :wink:


...we be good straight up Good Buddy...IF....I can minimize the apocalyptic, patented launch to a previously unknown zipcode....

besides...the local drinking establishments need our support:darkbeer:
first round of doubles is on me...

and don't be feeling sorry for Prag...he needed a schooling last night...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Macaholic said:


> ...we be good straight up Good Buddy...IF....I can minimize the apocalyptic, patented launch to a previously unknown zipcode....
> 
> besides...the local drinking establishments need our support:darkbeer:
> first round of doubles is on me...
> 
> and don't be feeling sorry for Prag...*he needed a schooling last night*...


Just too bad that you couldn't do it at the time/game you chose. Of course if I shot a 6,8,9 on the first end I'd probably not kept score either. :shade:

And I'll have one of what these guys are having









but without the peanuts


----------



## Moparmatty

Brown Hornet said:


> Sorry Matty....the whole time I was typing that I am thinking to myself....someone is missing :doh:
> 
> But I didn't forget you.....I am bringing you sturdy pair of pants


:chortle: :chortle:


----------



## Moparmatty

thunderbolt said:


> ukey:You can give them all you want of that crap!


:thumb:


----------



## Kstigall

CherryJu1ce said:


> I'm with KStiggs on this one...I'm not shooting well enough to insult anyone :teeth:, except KStigall himself.


 Are you calling me out?  How many you spotting me? Give me 10 and I'll shoot 'ya for a tall stack of crispies....... Let's see how things go this weekend and I might make it a small stack of Hams. Oh heck, let's just make it a Frank and be done with it.



blondstar said:


> I got 12 is that enough!


Sorry sweets, that was last weekend. I hate to say it but you'll only need 3 arrows at LAS........ plus however many you think you're going to put into the back wall, ceiling and floor!! You're right bring 12 to be safe.


----------



## Kstigall

That was Friday night....... we loosened up a bit Saturday night. :shade: 



pragmatic_lee said:


> Just too bad that you couldn't do it at the time/game you chose. Of course if I shot a 6,8,9 on the first end I'd probably not kept score either. :shade:
> 
> And I'll have one of what these guys are having
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but without the peanuts


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Lane assignments are up in this thread
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056699314#post1056699314


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> bubbleguts still has a lot of excuses.  :wink:




One of the perks of being an EX addict I have an excuse for everything
Or at least that is what Jen always tells me.

But seriously if we had the money we would be there. All excuses aside, money is tight, and we could not afford 300.00 to shoot. I was hoping to make it up Saturday to just hang out, but I have to go to the eastern shore to get my taxes doneukey:

So for another year I will have to sit back, and read about it wishing I could be there. 
I have no interest in shooting it, but Jen does. I just want to come hang out. Maybe next year.

So how many of you are going to make it to the JMU shoot?


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> I will be on the line with ya at 9


I know Chad used a very small font to create the lane assignment file and coupled with my old eyes I'm having a hard time finding you on the 9 AM Sat line.


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> I know Chad used a very small font to create the lane assignment file and coupled with my old eyes I'm having a hard time finding you on the 9 AM Sat line.


I checked every line and saw no mention of Mr. Hornet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Macaholic

pragmatic_lee said:


> I know Chad used a very small font to create the lane assignment file and coupled with my old eyes I'm having a hard time finding you on the 9 AM Sat line.


ok...I get a call tonite. I'm at full draw throwing arrows toward the practice bags in my shop so I ignore the call.

I shoot a couple of more ends and then check voice mail....it was a panic call from Hornet that went something like this.."Mac, Lancaster somehow didn't sign me up and I hear you're shooting Saturday am and was wondering if there was anyway you can give me your slot cuz we can't make it in time for Friday"

....now I'm thinking...here's Hornet, full of smack, trying to put one over on me somehow....so I shoot a couple of more ends, thinking whether or not I want to help a Bud out of if I'm getting setup....

So I call him and sure enough, I get this 'story' about how Chad didn't get him on the list somehow....but there was another shooter who signed up twice on saturday and the extra slot is open for him. NOW he has no more excuses to be there....on the line....

no points....even up:darkbeer:...I'm taking him down along with Prag...NoX and a few others.....


----------



## Brown Hornet

Yeah....I don't know what the heck happened. We both messed up some how :noidea:

We will get it figured out though :wink:

Either way Mac your gonna loose another crispy.....even if we have to shoot in the basement. :wink:

I need to have some kids because I have already started a college fund with all the ONEs I have from you. You make me feel like a stripper.... Mac makes it rain :chortle:

And to think....I was gonna spot you....


----------



## VA Vince

Pimp's up *****'s.....LAS is here.........


----------



## Spoon13

Just know, there are TWO Cody Thompsons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IGluIt4U

Dang Hornet.. you gotta tighten up Bro.. :nono: 

(don't feel too bad, I'd be shootin Sat if I'd have signed up soon enough.. :embara: :chortle: )


----------



## Brown Hornet

Spoon13 said:


> Just know, there are TWO Cody Thompsons.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Son of a ..... :doh:


----------



## Moparmatty

Prag. 

I think I speak for everyone attending the LAS Classic when I say:

Please staying away from all the bow racks! We don't want a repeat episode of last year. :zip:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Moparmatty said:


> Prag.
> 
> I think I speak for everyone attending the LAS Classic when I say:
> 
> Please staying away from all the bow racks! We don't want a repeat episode of last year. :zip:


*Ohhhh geeeshhhhhh....here we go again....:mg::mg::mg: I can't believe it....what are you??...a Butt magnet PRAG?? 
Mattttaaaa....protect PRAG.......pleeeaaasseeeeeee
at least he has FastEddie as a buffer.... :fencing:*

9:00AM 1B Shooting Center Masters Dave Palmer
9:00AM 2B Shooting Center Masters Jay Bradway
9:00AM 3B Shooting Center Men's Unlimited Stephen Santos
9:00AM 4B Shooting Center Men's Unlimited Shane Wills
9:00AM 5B Shooting Center Masters Jerry Watters
9:00AM 6B Shooting Center Men's Unlimited Dominick Michele
9:00AM 7B Shooting Center Men's Unlimited Matt Tebbutt
9:00AM 8B Shooting Center Men's Unlimited Ken Raymond
9:00AM 9B Shooting Center Masters Lee Peedin
9:00AM 10B Shooting Center Men's Unlimited Doug Scribner
9:00AM 11B Shooting Center Women's Unlimited Christie Colin
9:00AM 12B Shooting Center Men's Unlimited Ed Walters
9:00AM 13B Shooting Center Men's Unlimited Chris Priester
9:00AM 14B Shooting Center Men's Unlimited James Butts
9:00AM 15B Shooting Center Masters Ashley Rishel
9:00AM 16B Shooting Center Men's Unlimited Rick Dolecki
9:00AM 17B Shooting Center Bowhunter Paul Coughlin


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*WELLLLLLLLLL....S H I T Z U.....:angry::angry::angry:

It finally warmed up enough to be able to get a few arrows flung before I couldn't feel my fingers any more.....then it started raining this afternoon...:sad:

HAMMER IT....check the batteries in your calculator....it's gonna get a workout...:mg: as it will look like I shot a German Round.....*
""NEIN""---"NEIN"---"NEIN"!!!!.....

*If I'm....." L U C K Y" :wink:*

.


----------



## south-paaw

of the Forum regulars....wonder who's eating all the ice cream and who's 

eating all the X's... 

:tongue:



web cam would be a nice treat..:darkbeer:


----------



## Krys1313

south-paaw said:


> of the Forum regulars....wonder who's eating all the ice cream and who's
> 
> eating all the X's...
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> 
> web cam would be a nice treat..:darkbeer:


I have a little ice cream!!


----------



## CherryJu1ce

Kstigall said:


> Are you calling me out?  How many you spotting me? Give me 10 and I'll shoot 'ya for a tall stack of crispies....... Let's see how things go this weekend and I might make it a small stack of Hams. Oh heck, let's just make it a Frank and be done with it.
> 
> Sorry sweets, that was last weekend. I hate to say it but you'll only need 3 arrows at LAS........ plus however many you think you're going to put into the back wall, ceiling and floor!! You're right bring 12 to be safe.


Yep! Callin' you out! Unfortunately, the criminals at Eagle Archery didn't tell me that the damn B-Stingers are on back-order and that I probably wouldn't have it in time for LAS. If I would have known that when I placed the order, I wouldn't have placed it :doh:, which I'm assuming was the point for not letting me know. My guess is that they didn't want to lose the sale. In other words, criminals. I'll have to make due with what I've been shooting...which is fine because I've been shooting some decent scores. We'll see. One thing's for sure...it's gonna be a freakin' blast either way!


----------



## Brown Hornet

One of these days you all will learn that LAS is were you order from....

I would cancel the order...and order it from LAS tomorrow morning. Have your stab on Tues....


----------



## VA Vince

Just got the room booked. If any are still looking, a few miles down the road from LAS is a hotel/motel called "The bird in hand inn" doubles for $50 and queens for $60 a night. That have a silly amish style restaurant/buffet too.


----------



## CherryJu1ce

Brown Hornet said:


> One of these days you all will learn that LAS is were you order from....
> 
> I would cancel the order...and order it from LAS tomorrow morning. Have your stab on Tues....


Trust me dude...I'm gonna call them up tomorrow and raise hell. I'll either get that stabilizer before LAS or they'll get their fair share of negative AT publicity.


----------



## BigBucks125

Brown Hornet said:


> One of these days you all will learn that LAS is were you order from....
> 
> I would cancel the order...and order it from LAS tomorrow morning. Have your stab on Tues....


Or buy one when he gets to LAS....



CherryJu1ce said:


> Trust me dude...I'm gonna call them up tomorrow and raise hell. I'll either get that stabilizer before LAS or they'll get their fair share of negative AT publicity.


What size did you order? 12" how many ounces? I have a 12" 14 ounce matte black that I used for hunting. If it comes down to it you can borrow it... I know you're prolly at school, but you could have your old man meet me at Neils Wednesday night and I'll give it to him for you. let me know :darkbeer:


----------



## CherryJu1ce

BigBucks125 said:


> Or buy one when he gets to LAS....
> 
> 
> 
> What size did you order? 12" how many ounces? I have a 12" 14 ounce matte black that I used for hunting. If it comes down to it you can borrow it... I know you're prolly at school, but you could have your old man meet me at Neils Wednesday night and I'll give it to him for you. let me know :darkbeer:


Thanks for the offer! I'll get back to you within a few hours...I'm going to call Eagle Archery and see what the scoop is, and if they give me any crap, I'll take you up on the offer :doh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Wow, it's frightening to realize how many of my archer acquaintances that I don't know their actual name. :mg: 

Ashamed to admit it, but of all the LAS Classic registrants I can only match about 17 of them to their AT name.

BTW: You can find me at Sat 9 AM lane 9B - SO where are YOU?


----------



## Spoon13

Fri 12:30 7T


----------



## josh_X_wny

Sat 4:00 10B SC


----------



## BigBucks125

CherryJu1ce said:


> Thanks for the offer! I'll get back to you within a few hours...I'm going to call Eagle Archery and see what the scoop is, and if they give me any crap, I'll take you up on the offer :doh:


Just PM me if you need it.


----------



## Moparmatty

Saturday 9:00am 7B in the Shooting Center. :teeth:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Fri, 7pm, showroom, 9B.. :tongue: :darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

IGluIt4U said:


> Fri, 7pm, showroom, 9B.. :tongue: :darkbeer:


What the heck you doing shooting in the Masters class, you young whipper snapper. :mg:


----------



## IGluIt4U

pragmatic_lee said:


> What the heck you doing shooting in the Masters class, you young whipper snapper. :mg:


They told me I could learn from the Masters... sure hope they's right... :noidea:  :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

IGluIt4U said:


> They told me I could learn from the Masters... sure hope they's right... :noidea:  :wink:


Well, lets see - there's 49 registered in the Masters class. With you, No_X_Eddie, & Macaholic in that class I've pretty much a shoe in for 46 or better.


----------



## IGluIt4U

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, lets see - there's 49 registered in the Masters class. With you, No_X_Eddie, & Macaholic in that class I've pretty much a shoe in for 46 or better.


I dunno.. .ain't that predicated on where you leave your bow this time??? :noidea: :lol: :zip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

IGluIt4U said:


> I dunno.. .ain't that predicated on where you leave your bow this time??? :noidea: :lol: :zip:


New rule at LAS this year - If you ain't shooting the current line, then get your bow out of the building. :secret:


----------



## IGluIt4U

pragmatic_lee said:


> New rule at LAS this year - If you ain't shooting the current line, then get your bow out of the building. :secret:


That's just common logic with the AT crew nearby lurkin.. :mg: :chortle:


----------



## Moparmatty

pragmatic_lee said:


> New rule at LAS this year - If you ain't shooting the current line, then get your bow out of the building. :secret:


Second new rule for LAS this year:

Keep Prag away from all bow racks at all times regardless if he's shooting or not.


----------



## Kstigall

I'm 9:00 am Saturday 8T in the Showroom. I don't recognize any of the guys around me.......God I hope they aren't simpletons from the land of CaroWhinians or a pack of FairyLanders! It will take all day for them to tally their scores.......

I do like shooting in the Showroom!!!


----------



## rock monkey

for all the OAA guys headin east, good luck and shoot well.

for all the greater philly gang, the same...good luck and shoot well. steffy, do your thing. steve, hang in there, you're due for a big win.

mrs puddle pirate, you'll do well, good luck too. maybe you should give the mr some lessons.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Kstigall said:


> I'm 9:00 am Saturday 8T in the Showroom. I don't recognize any of the guys around me.......God I hope they aren't simpletons from the land of CaroWhinians or a pack of FairyLanders! It will take all day for them to tally their scores.......
> 
> I do like shooting in the Showroom!!!


Kent, there may be some FairyLanders, but I'm pretty sure there are no Tar Heels except possibly Cody Thompson (not sure which one of the 2 is shooting in the showroom). The only other name I recognize at your time in the showroom is Diane Watson.


----------



## CherryJu1ce

I'm shooting face to face with Darrin Christenberry. I hope he's prepared for when I start bringin' the heat! :chortle:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Kstigall said:


> I'm 9:00 am Saturday 8T in the Showroom. I don't recognize any of the guys around me.......God I hope they aren't simpletons from the land of CaroWhinians or a pack of FairyLanders! It will take all day for them to tally their scores.......
> 
> I do like shooting in the Showroom!!!



*Isn't Terry Colin...7T.... Christie's husband or family member??? :grin:I think he will be able to tally scores pretty well........ :wink:
Careful LEP...you got some high power shooters shooting with you.....*

.


----------



## VA Vince

Sat 9am 10T shooting center


----------



## 3dshooter80

Sat 9am 12T shooting center, sharing the bale with No_X_Eddie himself!! I just hope that he doesnt let one or more fly into my target!! The way he shoots, Christie Colin will have her work cut out for her focsuing on her own shooting and not laughing :mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Just like popcorn.......It's on :wink:


----------



## spotshot

Fri 12:30 9B shooting center


----------



## blondstar

6T fri at 400, and pennysdad 3t


----------



## blondstar

blondstar said:


> 6T fri at 400, and pennysdad 3t


Sorry me and Jay are B


----------



## Firstmaxx

Prag, and 3D sucks. Mac, lets take-M down.


----------



## Macaholic

Firstmaxx said:


> Prag, and 3D sucks. Mac, lets take-M down.


it's ON....tonite!


----------



## Kstigall

3dshooter80 said:


> Sat 9am 12T shooting center, sharing the bale with No_X_Eddie himself!! I just hope that he doesnt let one or more fly into my target!! The way he shoots, Christie Colin will have her work cut out for her focsuing on her own shooting and not laughing :mg:


:mg: You poor bastage....... I'll buy you one Sat. night. :darkbeer:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

3dshooter80 said:


> Sat 9am 12T shooting center, sharing the bale with No_X_Eddie himself!! I just hope that he doesnt let one or more fly into my target!! The way he shoots, Christie Colin will have her work cut out for her focsuing on her own shooting and not laughing :mg:


*Take it from one who has been there.....ear plugs, blinders and a small flask *

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> Prag, and 3D sucks. Mac, lets take-M down.


..  :laugh: :chortle::chortle::chortle::chortle:



Macaholic said:


> it's ON....tonite!


:lalala::lalala: Like last Thu???



3dshooter80 said:


> Sat 9am 12T shooting center, sharing the bale with No_X_Eddie himself!! I just hope that he doesnt let one or more fly into my target!! The way he shoots, Christie Colin will have her work cut out for her focsuing on her own shooting and not laughing :mg:


Trust me, whoever shoot to the left of ShotGun_Eddie can expect to be crowded - his eyes weren't installed squarely in his head.:bump2:


----------



## 3dshooter80

Kstigall said:


> :mg: You poor bastage....... I'll buy you one Sat. night. :darkbeer:


I will definitely take you up on your offer! I will need more than one to help calm my post-shoot nerves!!



GOT LUCKY said:


> *Take it from one who has been there.....ear plugs, blinders and a small flask *
> 
> .


It's funny... DonnaP said the same thing after a night with Eddie!!


----------



## Spoon13

Brown Hornet said:


> Just like popcorn.......It's on :wink:


Like a pot of Neck Bones!!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Like a pot of Neck Bones!!!!!


Like white on rice - which is better than "off like a prom dress"


----------



## DONNAP

3dshooter80 said:


> I will definitely take you up on your offer! I will need more than one to help calm my post-shoot nerves!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny... DonnaP said the same thing after a night with Eddie!!



*DonnaP has been known to “DO” a lot of things – but no matter how much whining and whimpering a married man isn’t one of them.*


----------



## NCSUarcher

Good luck to everyone, especially my fellow NC's and of course my boy Spoon13, tear em up!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

Spoon13 said:


> Like a pot of Neck Bones!!!!!





pragmatic_lee said:


> Like white on rice - which is better than "off like a prom dress"


No....I will stick with Popcorn


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Don't know about the rest of you, but I'm pumped up and ready for LAS. Shot my normal low to mid 290's tonight with 2 293 scores and 1 295. I will admit that Mac got me on a couple of games, but not the 295 one. Shot-Gun Eddie - close but no cigar.

*And CONGRATS to 3DShooter80 on his first 3 Spot 300 score *(with witnesses).


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Don't know about the rest of you, but I'm pumped up and ready for LAS. Shot my normal low to mid 290's tonight with 2 293 scores and 1 295. I will admit that Mac got me on a couple of games, but not the 295 one. Shot-Gun Eddie - close but no cigar.
> 
> *And CONGRATS to 3DShooter80 on his first 3 Spot 300 score *(with witnesses).


Oh big whoop!!! Do you know how hard it is to only shoot ONE nine?? 

No really, good shooting Chad. I'm saving mine for the right time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CherryJu1ce

Looks like things are peaking at just about the right time...tonight I shot my highest league score ever, which is a 449 35X with the BHFS equipment :devil:. Other than the 9 (which was out by about 1/32", but out nonethelss), there were only 2 arrows that were out of the 10 by more than half a shaft :doh: I can honestly say that I've never achieved such good arrow flight like I've had with the Victory X-Ringers out of the 02 Phantom Elite with Fury-X cams :mg:. Let's see if I can control my nerves and get it done down in LAS :teeth:


----------



## south-paaw

WAY - GO- "SPOT"-SHOOTER 80.....


:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

south-paaw said:


> WAY - GO- "SPOT"-SHOOTER 80.....
> 
> 
> :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


Yea, I'm thinking a "name-change" is in order here. Maybe a call to Sticky is in order.


----------



## Spoon13

Pulling out in about 30 mins to head North and into the cold again. Everyone be safe in your travels. See ya Fri or Sat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Pulling out in about 30 mins to head North and into the cold again. Everyone be safe in your travels. See ya Fri or Sat.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Drive safely "and defensively". You stopping in the Raleigh area en-route? :shade:


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Drive safely "and defensively". You stopping in the Raleigh area en-route? :shade:


No. Greensboro, Roanoke, I-81 all the way to Pennsyltucky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> No. Greensboro, Roanoke, I-81 all the way to Pennsyltucky.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh, I thought you and a certain someone had to get together today so he/she could pick up something you'd been working on. :secret:


----------



## Spoon13

Brown is taking care of that for me. It's good to know people. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GOT LUCKY

pragmatic_lee said:


> Don't know about the rest of you, but I'm pumped up and ready for LAS. Shot my normal low to mid 290's tonight with 2 293 scores and 1 295. I will admit that Mac got me on a couple of games, but not the 295 one. Shot-Gun Eddie - close but no cigar.
> 
> *And CONGRATS to 3DShooter80 on his first 3 Spot 300 score *(with witnesses).



*CONGRATS!!! That's the game...
Now if he can stay far enough from Eddie and his barfff-bag...

Coconut donuts anyone?????*


----------



## Kstigall

CherryJu1ce said:


> Looks like things are peaking at just about the right time...tonight I shot my highest league score ever, which is a 449 35X with the BHFS equipment :devil:. Other than the 9 (which was out by about 1/32", but out nonethelss), there were only 2 arrows that were out of the 10 by more than half a shaft :doh: I can honestly say that I've never achieved such good arrow flight like I've had with the Victory X-Ringers out of the 02 Phantom Elite with Fury-X cams :mg:. Let's see *if* I can control my nerves and get it done down in LAS :teeth:


:wink: You _might_ be finally finding some game......... But then you admit a major flaw and the only one that matters.



Seriously, Good Luck, I'll be rooting for 'ya!

Kent


----------



## CherryJu1ce

Kstigall said:


> :wink: You _might_ be finally finding some game......... But then you admit a major flaw and the only one that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, Good Luck, I'll be rooting for 'ya!
> 
> Kent


The main thing I changed was my mindset...so we'll see how it works in competition! Thanks for the well wishes and good luck to you as well. You going to shoot the ol' faithful Cougar mag?


----------



## 3dshooter80

*And CONGRATS to 3DShooter80 on his first 3 Spot 300 score *(with witnesses).[/QUOTE]

Thanks for letting the cat out of the bag, Prag!! Now I have lost the element of surprise. It was my third 300, but the first one with someone else shooting. Being unemployed, I get a lot of range time to myself . 

Lucky, you are right. I had Mac shooting in between Eddie and I. I need a buffer. We are on the same target at LAS which means that he won't be shooting when I am :mg:.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

3dshooter80 said:


> Thanks for letting the cat out of the bag, Prag!! Now I have lost the element of surprise. It was my third 300, but the first one with someone else shooting. Being unemployed, I get a lot of range time to myself .


Well I would take a pix of the target and post it if Mac hadn't cluttered it with profanity. :teeth:


----------



## Kstigall

CherryJu1ce said:


> The main thing I changed was my mindset...so we'll see how it works in competition! Thanks for the well wishes and good luck to you as well. You going to shoot the ol' faithful Cougar mag?


Yep....... I'm not shooting like in the past but it's getting better.


----------



## Macaholic

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well I would take a pix of the target and post it if Mac hadn't cluttered it with profanity. :teeth:


Bull**** I say.....

NICE shooting Chad....you been very consistent lately and I bet there's more to come.....:darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Macaholic said:


> Bull**** I say.....
> 
> NICE shooting Chad....you been very consistent lately and I bet there's more to come.....:darkbeer:


Dialog after Mac hung the target last night:

Macaholic: "Chad, you suck, I wanted to be the first one to shoot a 300 here at my place."

3DShooter80: "How many 300's have you shot in the past?"

Macaholic: "None"


----------



## NCSUarcher

Spoon13 said:


> No. Greensboro, Roanoke, I-81 all the way to Pennsyltucky.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I like the I-81 route, have taken that the last couple times to NJ and Conn.


----------



## Spoon13

Got up here about 4:30 yesterday afternoon. Watched the News last night and they are calling for a Wintery Mix tonight. Not a lot of accumulation but enough to make it messy. 

Everyone be careful if you are travelling tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Got up here about 4:30 yesterday afternoon. Watched the News last night and they are calling for a Wintery Mix tonight. Not a lot of accumulation but enough to make it messy.
> 
> Everyone be careful if you are travelling tomorrow.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Glad to hear you made it safely - have fun with the family and then serious on Fri. :shade:


----------



## pennysdad

*We are outta here!*

We will be outta here at 11am! Seeya there!


----------



## Kstigall

ukey: I did a little research....... I'm surrounded by a bunch "_Pro's_"! I just might have me a double order of beans, beer and boiled eggs Friday night! 

 My score on the bale is going to stand out like B' Ho at an archery tournament.  I can see the scores now going across the bales.....648....652...*617*....653....654. 

I shot with 'Cuz in '08 and that was pretty cool since everyone was watching him and didn't even know I existed. He's was definitely very comfortable calling arrows which made it more relaxing for those of us that were so tight we couldn't blink.......


----------



## Brown Hornet

:chortle: I don't stand out in Md


----------



## X Hunter

Im heading out a 8am shooting a 7pm see yall there


----------



## Macaholic

X Hunter said:


> Im heading out a 8am shooting a 7pm see yall there


Shoot well!
See you there:darkbeer:

...bring my x10s from last summer


----------



## Brown Hornet

Macaholic said:


> Shoot well!
> See you there:darkbeer:
> 
> ...bring my x10s from last summer


You will get there before me....Matty you to....bug Chad until he moves me over with you guys :chortle: I am in the Showroom....there is a space one over from Matty now and 3 over from Mac....

and another with Preister


----------



## Moparmatty

You phone Chad tomorrow Hornet. 

Move my partner up to your spot in the showroom and you down to my target. 

OR

You switch spots with my guy. 
Move me to shooting with Thong Dancer. 
Move Thong Dancer's and Priester's partners over to target 7. 
You move over and shoot with Priester. 

:teeth:


----------



## X Hunter

Macaholic said:


> Shoot well!
> See you there:darkbeer:
> 
> ...bring my x10s from last summer


I aint done with em yet!!!:wink:


----------



## bowpro34

*Good Luck!*

Good Luck to all who are attending. No way I'll miss it next year. 
Have fun


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: I don't stand out in Md


Nope.. .we's equal opportunity here Bro... :chortle: :thumb:


----------



## Kstigall

I'm a rolling north! :darkbeer:
Scooping B' HO.....told him I'd slow down to about 20 mph. The rest is up to him........... :car:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Dude all I need is something to grab onto.....I can ride the Brownell


----------



## bowhunter_va_28

Brown Hornet said:


> Dude all I need is something to grab onto.....I can ride the Brownell



Yes, but can you take pictures, provide updates via the crackberry, dodge potholes AND eat spidey snacks with one hand?


----------



## gobblemg

Congrats to Darrin and Hunter Davis, the young man hung right with the old pros.


----------



## pennysdad

*Darrin and Hunter*

Were awesome! It was cool as sh-t, watching a 14yr. old sit down some pretty BIG dogs!


----------

